# Surefire Titan (factory sealed - EDIT: not anymore :D )



## brighterisbetter (May 20, 2010)

I've already got S/N 307 that I EDC, and now I've also got an original titanium Titan in its* factory sealed retail packaging; shrinkwrap and all*.  The suspense is a killer not knowing what the S/N is, but I know that the moment I open it, it instantly loses value. I'm thinking I should leave it alone as a collector's item since I have one I carry daily anyway.

What would you do? *

UPDATE: SOLD

PICS OF THE OPENING IN POST #44
*


----------



## lisantica (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

I'd keep it shrinkwrapped. In my opinion it would be of so much more value, not just money wise, but sentiment wise. The new owner will have the distinction of the first one to open it, that can be sentimental to some.

Lisa


----------



## dandism (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

x-ray it :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

How much do you want for it?


----------



## nbp (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Two Titans have been up on the marketplace for sale for quite awhile. One finally sold (#005, at $580), and the other is still up I believe. That one is listed for LESS than original price, and still isn't going. So I'd just open it and play with it. It doesn't seem that people are falling all over each other to get them at this point, so I doubt opening the package is really going to hurt the resale value.


----------



## octaf (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

I would open it and find out what number I have.

Who knows, you may have got #007 :devil:

Sell it back if you got the number you don't like. :naughty:


----------



## derfyled (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

I'm not sure if these will worth a lot more in a couple of years from now. Let's face it, the technology goes so fast, would you buy a luxI light, even if it was a limited edition made in Ti ?

I also think that the real collectors already have a Titan, it's a small market.


----------



## easilyled (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

BIB, is #307 the one that I sold to you, or is it another one?


----------



## scout24 (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Maybe like the movies? In case of emergency, break glass? Just kidding. I would open it, enjoy it, and use it.


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

As an apprentice "flashaholic" I'm still confused about the major significance that serial numbers seem to play in this game of love, lumens and lights. 

If (and that's apparently a BIG if) you _were_ to open the sealed packaging and found the flashlight was bearing the serial *#0021485* for example, would this be a _good_ thing; a _bad_ thing; or simply an _indifferent_ discovery?

Even as a newbie, I can understand the obvious advantage to a collector of serial #0022222 for example, but any "non-golden" numbers... what's it matter?

I also understand that the Surefire Titans are a relatively expensive, and very well engineered and respected flashlight, but as to their serial numbers — so far down their production path???

—Jack.


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



easilyled said:


> BIB, is #307 the one that I sold to you, or is it another one?


Yep that's the one :twothumbs



Jack Reacher said:


> I also understand that the Surefire Titans are a relatively expensive, and very well engineered and respected flashlight, but as to their serial numbers — so far down their production path???


That's the whole appeal to me of keeping it sealed. There were only a limited run of 1000 pieces made ever. I think I'll sit on it for a little while then if it's still bugging me, I'll crack her open.

The X-Ray suggestion wasn't a bad idea


----------



## octaf (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

In the old days, SF made these 1000 Titans as a limited run. But I think 1000 were way too many to be a limited edition. Maybe they should have gone for 100 instead.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



brighterisbetter said:


> I've already got S/N 307 that I EDC, and now I've also got an original titanium Titan in its* factory sealed retail packaging; shrinkwrap and all*.  The suspense is a killer not knowing what the S/N is, but I know that the moment I open it, it instantly loses value. I'm thinking I should leave it alone as a collector's item since I have one I carry daily anyway.
> 
> What would you do?


 
Does your Titan have the battery already inside the light? I'm not familiar with the way SF packages Titans but I know other SF lights are packaged with the batteries inserted. Even with lithium batteries I would not leave them in a light indefinately especially one of collector value.If the battery is not inside the light then I think it would be worthwhile to leave it in the package.


----------



## easilyled (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



brighterisbetter said:


> Yep that's the one :twothumbs



Excellent. I love it when I hear that a light I've sold has been put to good use, especially as an EDC. You're only the 2nd owner since I received that light sealed in its box from OpticsHQ.


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Perhaps I misunderstand something here or I am wrong with my lights, perhaps I'm not deep enough in yet...

First thing I do with ALL my lights when I get them is taking them out of their packaging, as I found out that you can't use them when they are in there. Surefires may have a cell in them, but they are locked out and you won't be able to switch it on. If it lit up, the beam would be weird because of the plastic.

This means, you must open it, because your light is useless if you don't. Who would want a useless light? Probably one someone who has been gifted that light and doesn't want it, because either the light is crap or he's just not interested in that light.

What's your reason to not open that fabulous light?


----------



## csshih (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



octaf said:


> In the old days, SF made these 1000 Titans as a limited run. But I think 1000 were way too many to be a limited edition. Maybe they should have gone for 100 instead.



just like the "Limited Edition" 1800 sets of this?
http://www.surefire.com/30th-Anniversary-Set


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



octaf said:


> In the old days, SF made these 1000 Titans as a limited run. But I think 1000 were way too many to be a limited edition. Maybe they should have gone for 100 instead.



1000 Titans world wide not limited enough.:thinking:

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

I'd just carfully unwrap that little guy and try it out for function at least. Preserve everything for the next owner & they may want to know in advance tint & other issues on such a spendy light.

You may not like the tint, or God forbid, you could even be sitting on a defective light. The curiosity for me would be unbearable to have such a nice light laying around like that & not having at least played with it in the house. I can't even find one around here to play with locally so I can see what all the fuss is about.

Voting for open.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Open it, of course!

It could just be a bunch of rocks in there


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Lots of great feedback people, thank you. Keep it coming. :wave:




ZMZ67 said:


> Does your Titan have the battery already inside the light? I'm not familiar with the way SF packages Titans but I know other SF lights are packaged with the batteries inserted. Even with lithium batteries I would not leave them in a light indefinately especially one of collector value.If the battery is not inside the light then I think it would be worthwhile to leave it in the package.


Very valid and interesting point. For this very reason, I called Surefire CS this afternoon to check on exactly what they had to say about it. In a nutshell, their response was such that as long as you had documentation proving it was still sealed upon opening (ie. video the unboxing), they would still honor the lifetime warranty including the accidental discharge of lithium primary cells they don't currently manufacture (ie. CR2's). I was assured that all cells in SF brand lights sold are of U.S.A. manufacture and that the warranty would - at the very minimum - cover the advertised 10-yr shelf life of lithium primaries.

This being said, even if the battery is in the light itself I'll take SF's word for it that they'll hold up their end of the deal. That's a real relief seriously - you had a very valid point there ZMZ67.


----------



## DM51 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



octaf said:


> Who knows, you may have got #007 :devil:


No, phredd got #007, IIRC.


----------



## tx101 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Keep it sealed for now. You already EDC one so you know what is in the
box. Your just curious about the serial 

You never know, in a couple of years a high rolling collector, new to CPF
maybe after a Titan .... and you will have a truly MINT Titan :naughty:


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Good points by all.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



brighterisbetter said:


> Damn, I'm a lousy photographer



It's that camera-baffling shrink wrap. It'll work much better if you open it


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

What a nasty tease you are:devil:.

Is that a tear I see in the shrink wrap?


----------



## COAST (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Don't open it, and just sell it in a couple years!


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



Tempest UK said:


> It's that camera-baffling shrink wrap. It'll work much better if you open it





Chauncey Gardner said:


> Is that a tear I see in the shrink wrap?


I inspected it just now to double-check, shrinkwrap is 100% intact.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



brighterisbetter said:


> I inspected it just now to double-check, shrinkwrap is 100% intact.


 

Gotcha!


----------



## PapaGary (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Go ahead and open it up. You can always have it re-shrink wrapped.


----------



## SFfanman (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Curiosity killed the cat~. Whether or not this simple act will kill the selling price is ambiguous. Mine looked just like yours a couple months back and curiosity got the best of me. I got handsome number 0724! It's still brand new (minus the shrink-wrap) and yet on the MP for awhile now. 

Since you already have an EDC and the battery thing was solved, I would keep it wrapped IF you plan on selling it. Not only does shiny wrap seem to obstruct the camera focus :naughty: but it might help in a future sale.


----------



## easilyled (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

I hope they didn't forget to pack your light inside. 
You can never be sure until you open it to check.


----------



## scout24 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Oh, that's evil...:nana:lovecpf


----------



## Beretta1526 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Not that I'm condoning the opening of the box, but if you opened it, you could take neat photos like these:























.


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Wow, congrats on #0005! I wondered who that went to


----------



## Beretta1526 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



brighterisbetter said:


> Wow, congrats on #0005! I wondered who that went to



I was going to keep it quiet, but now I have to focus on just keeping it. I wound up with some extra/unplanned expenses and now I need to evaluate whether to keep it or to _pass the torch_, so to speak.

.


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



Tempest UK said:


> It's that camera-baffling shrink wrap. It'll work much better if you open it





Chauncey Gardner said:


> Is that a tear I see in the shrink wrap?





brighterisbetter said:


> I inspected it just now to double-check, shrinkwrap is 100% intact.


I believe SF issued a recall notice on that batch of shrink-wrap, as it was failing in places and even where it wasn't failing it was giving off harmful fumes. I think you ought to get rid of the shrink-wrap completely and while you are at it, you might just as well check the serial # and see if the light works (it could be a dud - you never know, do you?)


----------



## Launch Mini (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



brighterisbetter said:


> I've already got S/N 307 that I EDC, and now I've also got an original titanium Titan in its* factory sealed retail packaging; shrinkwrap and all*.  The suspense is a killer not knowing what the S/N is, but I know that the moment I open it, it instantly loses value. I'm thinking I should leave it alone as a collector's item since I have one I carry daily anyway.
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> *PICS IN POST #23*


You never mentioned why you bought this second one. If you bought it ti use it, then open it.. If you bought to hold and sell BNIB later, then put it away till you are ready. To sell it.


----------



## SFfanman (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Stunning photos Beretta1526!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



Beretta1526 said:


> I was going to keep it quiet, but now I have to focus on just keeping it. I wound up with some extra/unplanned expenses and now I need to evaluate whether to keep it or to _pass the torch_, so to speak.
> 
> .


 

Three cheers for posting the pics. Very nice.


----------



## octaf (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



Bullzeyebill said:


> 1000 Titans world wide not limited enough.:thinking:
> 
> Bill


 
Everyone should feel a little bit different about this.
It seems most Ti light makers who do mass-limited-run goes for 200 ~ 500, these days. And I feel even 500 is not rare enough.


----------



## octaf (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



SFfanman said:


> Curiosity killed the cat~. Whether or not this simple act will kill the selling price is ambiguous. Mine looked just like yours a couple months back and curiosity got the best of me. I got handsome number 0724! It's still brand new (minus the shrink-wrap) and yet on the MP for awhile now.
> 
> Since you already have an EDC and the battery thing was solved, I would keep it wrapped IF you plan on selling it. Not only does shiny wrap seem to obstruct the camera focus :naughty: but it might help in a future sale.


 

I really think #0724 is a nice combination of numbers.
Even though people value more with such numbers as #222, #333, #777, etc.


----------



## Beretta1526 (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



SFfanman said:


> Stunning photos Beretta1526!!!





Chauncey Gardner said:


> Three cheers for posting the pics. Very nice.



Thanks!

.


----------



## SFfanman (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



octaf said:


> I really think #0724 is a nice combination of numbers.
> Even though people value more with such numbers as #222, #333, #777, etc.


 

I agree. :thumbsup: That's why I called it handsome.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

OK OK OK

I bought it - I couldn't help myself - I plan to use it - I opened it ...

And the winner is, 







She's a beauty - nice beam, not too blue at all.

How it was...






How it is...took me about 10 seconds to decide to open it!!


----------



## ninemm (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Haha. That's awesome Dan! Is this your first Titan/T1A? I sure am going to have lots of nice lights of your to check out when you do that DC meet.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Nah, I owned 2 T1As at one time..one modded and one not. Sold the un-modded one, and guess what? I'm about to list the modded one! Nice warm beam with improved focus. Just don't need 'em both!

:wave:

And we really need to do the DC Photofest! Milky and I are kicking it around....it needs to happen. It would be so cool to 'meet' so many of my friends!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Just never understood the concept behind a collector never opening or touching the item that he bought. With the exception of wine collectors who sometimes wait several years for a particular vintage to age before enjoying it, why never open it?

If the item is a pure investment that will definitely be sold at a later date, that's one thing. But to collect and enjoy it . . . Yeah, got to open it up. (Otherwise you're just the care-taker of a future owner's property.)

Glad to see an opening did in fact take place.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Nah leave it sealed. oo:


----------



## run4jc (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*

Couldn't leave it sealed - I want to USE it. My struggle with this hobby is keeping the collection within a budget level that I consider manageable. 

If I could afford TWO of everything, it might just be that one is used and one remains 'shelved.' Unfortunately, considering the type of lights I enjoy collecting, that just isn't economically feasible! 

So, whatever lights are in my collection are cared for, used and enjoyed. When I bought this one from Brighterisbetter, it was - from the start - with the intention of opening it and enjoying it. Glad I bought it and glad I opened it. I'd do it all over again! And anyway, I expect this one to make the "keeper" list.
:twothumbs lovecpf


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



jp2515 said:


> Nah leave it sealed. oo:


 
Too late! :devil:


----------



## kavvika (Jul 17, 2010)

939? *Awesome *serial number.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 17, 2010)

kavvika said:


> 939? *Awesome *serial number.



I agree! And as Lisa pointed out, it's a palindrome, too...



No regrets opening it - I plan to keep it and use it. No babying this little treasure....


----------



## SFfanman (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



run4jc said:


> Couldn't leave it sealed - I want to USE it. My struggle with this hobby is keeping the collection within a budget level that I consider manageable.
> 
> If I could afford TWO of everything, it might just be that one is used and one remains 'shelved.' Unfortunately, considering the type of lights I enjoy collecting, that just isn't economically feasible!
> 
> ...


 


+1 Sounds good. :thumbsup: Still want to say "I told you so" refering to your last sentence. :devil: :lolsign:
You want my avatar? Now your more worthy of it than I.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Surefire Titan (factory sealed) - To Open, Or Not To Open*



SFfanman said:


> +1 Sounds good. :thumbsup: Still want to say "I told you so" refering to your last sentence. :devil: :lolsign:
> You want my avatar? Now your more worthy of it than I.



And you would be right! You finally convinced me!:thumbsup:

And as for the avatar, you should keep it - it's very cool.......and appropriate! :thumbsup:


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 18, 2010)

I wonder who out there has #1 and #1000?


----------



## run4jc (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, #939 has been with me for a few days and has settled in. It is a nice little user, my 'nighttime' light. thought I'd share a few photos...







































Some lights were just meant to be used - in fact, MOST lights are meant to be used!


----------



## SFfanman (Jul 18, 2010)

She's definitely a beauty! :bow:


----------

